# I really want to belive we are going to get some snow...but



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

I know we dont get much snow here in the southwest Missouri... But i would like to see some this winter. I used to live in Idaho, and Northern Illiniois and am used to getting a decent amount of snow each year. I miss it sooo much. I have done all the research possible and am still clueless. Anyone have any insight of their opinions of the "Heartlands" "Central Midwest" winter predictions? I may have to move if this year fails again. 

Ughhh...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it may snow or it may not snow..... best answer you can get anywhere


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

iceyman;899328 said:


> it may snow or it may not snow..... best answer you can get anywhere


Its obvious anyone can say that. Anyone can say anything they want. But being im not a meteorologist i figured someone here with a decent amount of knowledge could help with predictions. Thats all...

Oh well.


----------

